
Ask HN: Is there still money to be made in ecommerce? - kryptonic
Just wondering what the consensus here is really.<p>I&#x27;ve been involved with eCommerce for about 10 years now, and I&#x27;ve noticed that it&#x27;s slowly got harder to compete with so many great general eCommerce stores like Amazon and so few niches that haven&#x27;t got at least a few decent eCommerce stores already set up to serve it.<p>I&#x27;d be really interesting if hearing if anyone here has started a successful eCommerce store in the last 2 or so years. Specifically, how do you compete or avoid competition from big names like Amazon and the others already in your niche?
======
herbst
FYI Amazon is not a thing in some countries. People in Switzerland avoid
amazon because you usually end up on the cart page where it then tells you
that barely anything can be shipped to your country.

